# How to set option into makefile port and dependencies



## User7 (Sep 20, 2015)

Like a title. I must add two options DOCS and NLS to Makefile and dependencies. How to do It?

Add It to /etc/make.conf and install port use.
`make install clean BATCH=1` is good idea?


```
OPTIONS_DEFAULT= DOCS NLS
OPTIONS_DEFINE= DOCS NLS
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2015)

Which port?


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 21, 2015)

An example make.conf for www/owncloud:

```
www_owncloud_SET+=PGSQL
www_owncloud_UNSET+=SQLITE
```

Also see make.conf(5) and the example at the end of /usr/share/examples/etc/make.conf.


----------

